# Genxxlgear.com problems



## frisko (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi, I´m a newbie at this forum. I`m a true customer at genxxlgear.com but i have some problems with my latest order. I have paid in full at September 13, but they hav´nt shipped it yet. They are not responding to my Tickets or emails.
Anyone who can help me? I can´t send PM´s on this site.
 if you have anything that could be helpfull please contact me at : frisko (at) safe-mail.net


----------



## Arnold (Sep 19, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*frisko* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## irish_2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

first off welcome to ironmagforums......

as far as your intro post, i addressed this in this thread you started:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/genxxl-gear/114182-genxxlgear-com-problems.html


----------

